# sheetrock cieling is not level...help



## Handyman101 (Jan 22, 2007)

I hade a carpenter put new sheetrock on my cieling, when he was done, now there is a bulge in the center of the room, from one wall to the opposing wall. I never had a bulge there before. I think the cieling beam behind the bulge is about a 1/2 inch lower than the rest of the cieling beams. I dont know what to do now! The carpenter said he thought the beams were at the same level but didnt check them, since the old sheetrock was level. I tend to think there might have been shims or spacers on the other beams to match the level to the lower one! That the carpenter should have checked the levelness of the beams that the sheetrock panels are screwed to. What to do now, thats the question, should i put shims on the sheetrock with glue and put another set of sheetrock panels over that. How would I check the levelness also....or remove the cieling again, then what do I do?  Help Help Please....Needless to say I didnt pay the carpenter  all he requested cause the finnished job is not acceptable.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 22, 2007)

Has the drywall already been finished?  If not, you could take it down and shim.  If it has, you could use some drywall compound and fan in out to make the bulge less noticeable.  How much lower is that ceiling joist?  If its only a half inch or so, I would see about fanning the mud out and fixing it that way.  Just a suggestion...I'm sure others on this forum would have more expert advice.


----------



## Square Eye (Jan 22, 2007)

If the attic is open, you may be able to raise the offending joist and use metal brackets to attach 2x8s 8-10 foot long on edge across the joists on either side. Use a jack and a 4x4 underneath to lift it, and make sure the 2x8s are crowned up to provide the most lift!


----------



## Handyman101 (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks Square Eye, unfortanetly its a Florida Room built over an existing patio that was converted in a room!


----------



## Handyman101 (Jan 27, 2007)

Success!!!! The offending cieling joist has been surgically corrected, with the aid of a laser (robotoolz), a Porter-Cable multi joint Tiger saw, 2 extra cieling joists, 2 sheets of drywall......What a Bear that was!    Karl


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 27, 2007)

We love success stories... 

But we actually live for the horror stories...so we can solve them.

Please someone with a horror story...stat!!!

Glad to hear you have a new ceiling. And Tools!!!


----------

